# The only thing worse than no tip



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

This was a fairly big order too for 5 guys


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Hopefully you took a bite out of each burger.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

1 cent bonus reflects how much Uber values your partnership.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tips like that are just insulting. Hopefully you enjoyed some free peanuts as you waited those 10 min.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I remember his name and address so he better hope I don’t get one of his orders again.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I remember his name and address so he better hope I don't get one of his orders again.


Naw, you're better than that, even if the customer is a cheap bastard.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Tips like that are just insulting. Hopefully you enjoyed some free peanuts as you waited those 10 min.


I always call in 5 guys orders so they're usually ready when I get there


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> This was a fairly big order too for 5 guys


Your data cost you .02c , looking at that .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I always call in 5 guys orders so they're usually ready when I get there


Smart! Hope you at least grabbed some peanuts on your way out. ?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Naw, you're better than that, even if the customer is a cheap bastard.


I wouldn't actually do it but wouldn't you worry about that as a customer?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I wouldn't actually do it but wouldn't you worry about that as a customer?


Hell ya! But I treat all my delivery people and waitstaff nice and tip well, hoping they won't spit in my food, won't eat my food, won't put a booger or do anything nasty to my food, like add a special sauce to it.


----------



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

Damn, you get paid $1.29 per mile? Lucky you. We only get paid 63 cents a mile on Postmates.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I wouldn't do anything to their food but if I accidentally sat on their order or dropped it, my bad.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Philly215 said:


> Damn, you get paid $1.29 per mile? Lucky you. We only get paid 63 cents a mile on Postmates.


Yea one of the only reasons I do PM


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Philly215 said:


> Damn, you get paid $1.29 per mile? Lucky you. We only get paid 63 cents a mile on Postmates.


47 cents in Charlotte



TemptingFate said:


> 1 cent bonus reflects how much Uber values your partnership.


It was a Postmates order but we all get the joke


----------



## Altavista (Dec 12, 2018)

San Francisco. City of flying tickets. I remember apt #. 1125)) high rise building. 
May we meet again just so I could give her penny back to shame her


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

It happened to me... and I give him back his penny! “And I say [email protected](k you!” Not really, but I really did gave him back his penny!

There is no worst than no tip, than tipping you, with any kind of cents! It’s an insult on my book! I know he won’t tip cash, and what he was thinking... charging 1 cent on his credit card!


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Hopefully you enjoyed some free peanuts as you waited those 10 min.


The Five Guys I pick up from... They are all nice and the managers are great but they do not allow drivers to eat peanuts unless they are also paying customers. Says it comes from the higher ups. However, I can bring in my extra large cup from the truck stop and fill it up with free drinks all day long if I am picking up. Go figure.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Jax said:


> The Five Guys I pick up from... They are all nice and the managers are great but they do not allow drivers to eat peanuts unless they are also paying customers. Says it comes from the higher ups. However, I can bring in my extra large cup from the truck stop and fill it up with free drinks all day long if I am picking up. Go figure.


You're alive! I was wondering where you went. I haven't had Five Guys pickups in a while, so maybe they don't allow drivers to take peanuts anymore here.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

The only time I've ever received a penny tip was on a Postmates order from Starbucks going to a girl who worked at Five Guys. She had two drinks, both were correct, got her two straws and napkins, greeted me at the door and said thank you, I was polite, and then later that day I see the penny tip. What an insult. Waited ten minutes for her order too. All for $3.09 + 0.01 tip. I was new, lesson learned very quickly.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

The Jax said:


> The Five Guys I pick up from... They are all nice and the managers are great but they do not allow drivers to eat peanuts unless they are also paying customers. Says it comes from the higher ups. However, I can bring in my extra large cup from the truck stop and fill it up with free drinks all day long if I am picking up. Go figure.


Seriously? They give me one if their paper bags and I FILL IT every time I pick up at 5Guys Its the least they can do when they refuse to "drop" the fries until I arrive.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

dlearl476 said:


> ...when they refuse to "drop" the fries until I arrive.


This is why I refuse to pick up from Five Guys unless it is slow and I just happen to be sitting in their parking lot when I get the ping.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> This is why I refuse to pick up from Five Guys unless it is slow and I just happen to be sitting in their parking lot when I get the ping.


I don't mind. Remy (my pet rat) and I love the peanuts. And who doesn't love all those "extra" fries they throw in the (unsealed) bag. Amirite? :biggrin:

Actually, all this 5G talk made me hungry. I think I'm headed to Mooyah Burgers. (Their burgers are about 9/10ths of a 5G burger, but their fries are better, if you can believe it)

PS: I pulled s fast one on them one time: showed up, they "dropped" the fries, I said "I'll be right back, I have another order to deliver." I was double dipping and the other order was a pick up at an ice cream place two doors down.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

A blown transmission is way worse...


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Tank_Driver said:


> The only time I've ever received a penny tip was on a Postmates order from Starbucks going to a girl who worked at Five Guys. She had two drinks, both were correct, got her two straws and napkins, greeted me at the door and said thank you, I was polite, and then later that day I see the penny tip. What an insult. Waited ten minutes for her order too. All for $3.09 + 0.01 tip. I was new, lesson learned very quickly.


I absolutely refuse to do any order <$5. I doesn't matter if I'm going to lose my GH guarantee, or if I'm on the edge of getting dropped off Premier/Pro whatever. I won't do them. And if I accept one by mistake, I wait 10 minutes and cancel and select "Overall Payout too low,"

Before GH changed their $3.00+ Mileage pay model to time/distance, you never got a <$5 offer. Now, I get them all the time. I end up driving more, but my average is $10. Lots of $6-$10's, but enough $15-$20's to make up for it.


----------

